# 1986 nissan Z 24 engine noise



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

1986 Nissan 720 pick up with 247k miles.
Just replaced the original timing chain and sprokets but still has an engine noise.
Noise occurs when hot/cold . Oil is 20w-50. Added STP to see what happens no change in noise.
Cked valve clearence and play. OK
engine makes and niose like valves or internal part.
Rus perfect other than Noise. Noise only occus when crusing with slight application of gas. No noise at idle and accleration.

I heard that these engines had an internal part from the manufacturing process that is lose in the block and there is a service bullet?

Help


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

20W-50 is some THICK oil!!! Have you tried different viscosities or brands??


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

*noise*

yes

10w-40


----------

